# New iPad (3rd gen) et écran jaune ?



## nicoplanet (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Une question pour les utilisateurs de iPad 3. Avez-vous des soucis d'écran avec une coloration jaune de la dalle, totale ou partielle (encore plus gênant !). Le mien à un léger voile sombre (jaunâtre) sur le tiers gauche de l'écran, quand il est en mode portrait. 

Très pénible une fois que le problème est détecté... Je suis allé vérifier dans l'Apple Store à côté de chez moi, et il semble que l'ensemble des modèles d'exposition souffrent du même souci, plus ou moins prononcé et plus ou moins jaunes. Sur certains modèles, la coloration est rose et très marquée !

Je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de retour à ce sujet ici et cela m'étonne... 

Cela est visible sur fond blanc ou gris neutre. Une charte de gris rend le constat évident !


----------



## polop35 (21 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai connu ce problème d'écran jaunâtre sur le nouvel iPad. Fort heureusement, après une décharge complète suivie d'une recharge complète, la coloration jaune a complètement disparu; ceci depuis le lendemain de la livraison soit le 17 mars. Je croise les doigts.
Maintenant, j'ignore si la même chose se produit pour tous les utilisateurs concernés...


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Avril 2012)

Merci de ton retour !

C'est la folie sur des forums US à ce sujet (Apple Discussions, MacRumors, etc.). Je suis étonné de voir que sur des forums français le problème est peu (ou pas) évoqué. 

Je suis allé regarder du côté des Apple Store et FNAC de ma ville et aucun iPad 3 n'avait un écran uniforme... Cela se vérifie particulièrement sur le clavier (en mode portrait) : les touches (grises) sont teintées différemment à droite et à gauche...


----------



## Tox (21 Avril 2012)

Pour être franc, je trouve que c'est le véritable problème de tous les types de dalles actuellement. Entre l'uniformité, la luminosité, l'effet mura, les fuites de lumière, etc. impossible d'avoir un affichage d'excellente qualité sur nos appareils de 3,5 pouces à 60 pouces...

Vais inspecter ce soir mon iPad 3 et donnerai un retour...


----------



## polop35 (21 Avril 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, je dirais que c'est le blanc et par conséquent le gris, qui étaient jaunâtres, et cela sur l'ensemble de l'écran (en tout cas c'est la perception que j'en avais).
Mais, je pense que nous ne percevons pas tous, les couleurs de la même façon; de plus, tous les écrans n'ont pas connu ce défaut.
Certains ont évoqué un problème de colle dont le séchage est incomplet lors des premières utilisations.
J'ignore si c'est vrai. En tout cas, pour moi, une utilisation intensive a semble-t-il réglé le problème.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Rien a signaler chez moi ..... Ou bien ne le vois pas !!


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Avril 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Vais inspecter ce soir mon iPad 3 et donnerai un retour...



Merci ! Tu nous tiendras au jus... En principe, le problème est une teinte jaunâtre sur une partie de l'écran. Certains iPad semblent être épargnés : ils ont une teinte globale plutôt rosée sur l'ensemble de l'écran. Du moins, c'est ce qui ressort des retours sur les forums...

C'est sur un fond gris que le problème est le plus apparent, avec un rétro-éclairage médian, entre 50 et 70%. Si tu cherches une mire gris neutre, tu la trouveras ci-joint.

Merci à toi (si tu as l'occasion d'en faire une photo et de la partager, c'est encore mieux !). 



polop35 a dit:


> Certains ont évoqué un problème de colle dont le séchage est incomplet lors des premières utilisations.



Les iPad ne sont pas concernés par ce souci à priori... C'est sur les iPhone 4 et 4S que le digitizer et le LCD sont collés ensembles (avec le problème de séchage de colle).


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Avril 2012)

Au fait, ci-joint, quelques photos de l'écran de mon iPad, pour illustration. :mouais:


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Avril 2012)

Et une comparaison directe entre la partie en haut à gauche et en bas à droite...


----------



## Tox (22 Avril 2012)

Pour l'instant, je ne constate rien de particulièrement flagrant ...


----------



## nicoplanet (28 Avril 2012)

Etonnant, personne ne semble sensible à ce problème par ici ?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Ben moi je ne vois rien de très jaune.....


----------



## nicoplanet (28 Avril 2012)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben moi je ne vois rien de très jaune.....



On va pas se plaindre, tant mieux !  

En tout cas, je suis étonné de voir que peu de personnes semblent s'en plaindre sur les forums français...

De mon côté, je suis en quête d'un écran homogène depuis un peu plus d'une semaine... Constat effectué à l'Apple Store par un Genius : voile jaune sur la dalle et manque d'homogénéité latérale (gauche/droite). Le conseil qui m'a été donné : attendre un peu plus d'un mois, le temps que les choses évoluent, car en l'état actuel je risque d'avoir un modèle de remplacement encore pire... 

Je prends mon mal en patience et j'irais changer mon iPad dans quelques semaines.

Un peu de lecture :

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/03/26/new-ipad-yellow/
http://www.cultofmac.com/161495/new-ipads-retina-display-not-so-resolutionary-for-some/


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2012)

Voir aussi comment évolue ce problème...


----------



## iToOuchFR (29 Avril 2012)

L'écran jaune c'est parce que la colle n'a pas très bien collé, attend un peu ou appel Apple, ils vont te dire de faire une restauration, mais c'est un problème hardware par software, mais ils vont chercher pleins d'excuses pour pas te l'échanger.

Voila bonne chance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

De toute façon les écrans d'image ne sont pas et ne peuvent pas être étalonné à la sonde.... Donc leur colorimétrie peut varier... C'est normal... Ce ne sont pas des écrans destinés à faire de la retouche ou de la PAO... Quel est le problème?


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Avril 2012)

iToOuchFR a dit:


> L'écran jaune c'est parce que la colle n'a pas très bien collé.



Merci de ton message. En fait, ce problème de _glue_ n'est présent *que sur les iPhone 4/4S où le LCD est collé au Digitizer* ! Sur les iPad (toutes générations comprises), rien te tel. Un écran jaune n'est pas dû à la colle et le problème ne disparaît pas avec le temps (malheureusement) ! :hein:



Moumou92 a dit:


> Donc leur colorimétrie peut varier... C'est normal... Ce ne sont pas des écrans destinés à faire de la retouche ou de la PAO... Quel est le problème?



Tu as raison, il s'agit d'un produit (et d'un écran) de _production de masse_ et non d'un produit "haut de gamme", malgré la communication d'Apple à son sujet.

Sinon, tu verras, le problème que j'évoque est expliqué un peu plus haut, illustrations à l'appuie. Il est double : 

1. Uniformité des dalles entre les iPads : il y a une très grande variabilité de la balance des blancs entre différents modèles cette année (entre jaune et magenta). Ensuite, c'est au goût de chacun et la comparaison avec des modèles en démo est souvent visible (voir spectaculaire) et permet facilement de demander un modèle de remplacement. Ce n'est effectivement pas un problème, car le cerveau compense facilement et s'il n'y a pas d'écran à côté pour comparer (iPhone ou autre smartphone, Mac, etc.).

2. Le plus gênant : le problème d'uniformité latérale sur une même dalle. En fonction des modèles, c'est soit une image plus sombre et jaunâtre sur le tiers gauche, soit un gradient du magenta au vert (horizontal ou vertical...). Très visible à 50-60% de luminosité. Le problème devient moins perceptible à pleine luminosité (c'est un biais assez courant sur ce type d'écran). Je n'ai encore vu aucune dalle exempte de ce problème, mais je reste optimiste pour la suite...


Le problème semble être lié au fait qu'il n'y a qu'un seul fournisseur actuellement pour les dalles Retina (apparemment pour le premier trimestre, ça ne changera pas !), Samsung, qui doit être _très très_ permissif au niveau des contrôles qualité afin de suivre la demande énorme... Dès que d'autres fournisseurs entreront dans la danse (2ème ou 3ème trimestre : LG et Sharp) on peut espérer des améliorations au niveau de ces contrôles qualité et donc des écrans un peu moins dégeu, puisque la capacité de production sera plus importante (des écrans normalement rejetés ne se retrouveront plus entre les mains des consommateurs...) :hein:

Voilà pour ma petite analyse, j'espère que cela t'eclaire mieux sur ce problème ?


----------

